# sijaistoteutuma



## jonquiliser

I can't make heads or tails of this phrase (it's the last bit I'm stuck on):

_Teos sisältää kiinnostavia esseitä mm. filosofian luonteesta, pahuuden ongelmasta, Narkissos-myytistä, sekä yliyksilöllisten pyrkimysten sijaistoteutumista._

Subsitute realisation/materialisation? And what would that then be?


----------



## DrWatson

Just as a footnote: I think it should be sijaistoteutumisesta, since all the other words are in Elative case, too.

"The subsitute realisation of superindividual pursuits..." 

I honestly have to say that I have no idea. Perhaps it's the equivalent or subsitute of the pursuit that happens and not the actual goal... Hard to say, you'd probably have to read these essays and find out the meaning through examples, I guess. Or ask a university professor or alike 

Sorry I couldn't help. Förhoppningsvis svarar någon annan också och föreslår nånting, men jag har absolut ingen aning


----------



## jonquiliser

DrWatson said:


> Just as a footnote: I think it should be sijaistoteutumisesta, since all the other words are in Elative case, too.
> 
> "The subsitute realisation of superindividual pursuits..."
> 
> I honestly have to say that I have no idea. Perhaps it's the equivalent or subsitute of the pursuit that happens and not the actual goal... Hard to say, you'd probably have to read these essays and find out the meaning through examples, I guess. Or ask a university professor or alike
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help. Förhoppningsvis svarar någon annan också och föreslår nånting, men jag har absolut ingen aning



Hehe, ainakin on lohdutus nähdä että suomenkielinenkaan ei ymmärrä  . Luulin kuitenkin että sana olisi "sijaistoteutuma" ja näin elatiivissa (sijaistoteutumia, sijaistoteutumista). Mutta on hyvinkin mahdollista että yksinkertaisesti pieni kirjoitusvirhe on hiipinyt  tekstiin. 

Huhhuh, en saanut selvää tekstistä kun kyseessä on yleiskatsaus erääseen filosofiin, eikä asioita oikeastaan paljoa selitetä. Mutta mutta, jotain selitystä yliopistoprofessorit kyllä varmaan keksivät siihen 

Och tack för att du tog dig tid att svara


----------



## Hakro

Minäkin ymmärsin, että sana on "sijaistoteutuma".

Mitä se sitten tarkoittaa? Minulle tuli mieleen sana "sijaistoiminto" eli tarpeeton tekeminen, jota tehdään, kun tarpeellinen tekeminen on mahdotonta. Sijaistoteutuma olisi sitten tällaisen tekemisen tulos, eli kuten tri Watson jo ilmaisi: kun yliyksilöllisiä pyrkimyksiä ei ole mahdollista toteuttaa, niiden sijaan toteutetaan jotakin muuta.

Toinen mahdollisuus on, ettei kirjoittaja itsekään tiedä mitä hän tässä tarkoittaa. Sellaista on paljon liikkeellä nykyisin...


----------



## jonquiliser

Hakro said:


> Toinen mahdollisuus on, ettei kirjoittaja itsekään tiedä mitä hän tässä tarkoittaa. Sellaista on paljon liikkeellä nykyisin...


 
Niinpä niin, sitä minäkin rupean ajattelemaan - etenkin kun kaikki kysymäni henkilöt (suomenkielisiä) sanovat samaa!




Hakro said:


> Mitä se sitten tarkoittaa? Minulle tuli mieleen sana "sijaistoiminto" eli tarpeeton tekeminen, jota tehdään, kun tarpeellinen tekeminen on mahdotonta. Sijaistoteutuma olisi sitten tällaisen tekemisen tulos, eli kuten tri Watson jo ilmaisi: kun yliyksilöllisiä pyrkimyksiä ei ole mahdollista toteuttaa, niiden sijaan toteutetaan jotakin muuta.


 
Tämä voisi olla mahdollinen tulkinta. Toinen mahdollisuus on  että kirjoittaja viittaa psykoanalyysisiin ajatuksiin tai teorioihin. Taidan mennä lukemaan jotain tämän filosofin omia tekstejä, niin ehkä asiat sitten selvenevät


----------

